# [biete]　wincc flexible /sm@rtservice fuer wincc flexible runtime, runtime-sw, single



## squarefan (14 Mai 2010)

*[biete]　wincc flexible /sm@rtservice fuer wincc flexible runtime, runtime-sw, single*

Biete  [FONT=&quot]WINCC FLEXIBLE /SM@RTSERVICE FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE RUNTIME, RUNTIME-SW, SINGLE LICENSE, LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK (AB VERSION 2007).

Verpackung ist noch komplett vorhanden - ist zwar offen, wurde aber nicht verwendet und liegt seit dem herum. Neupreis war 478EUR.

weiss nicht was man dafuer verlangen kann. Wenn jemand interesse hat, macht doch einfach einen Vorschlag.

lg,
Alex
[/FONT]


----------

